# The Strange Magic of: Depeche Mode



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Depeche Mode's monster album Violator brought the electronic gang fully into view; certainly here in the USA. Lots of catchy though sometimes vaguely disturbing songs such as "Clean", "Halo", and "World in My Eyes", and this concert video's _Enjoy the Silence_ had some critics either praising the album with faint damnation, or damning it with ambiguous praise. Here's a sample review: "A compromise between pop music and something a little more sinister. There are no noises out of place in this perfectly formed void." My reaction also--sort of like eating something that tastes strangely good now but you suspect might make you sick later. This crowd loves it, however, and their enthusiasm is infectious...


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I listened to Depeche Mode when I was (much) younger, but only casually. The crowd that listened to that stuff in school usually liked The Cure, or Sioxie and the Banshees. I just couldn't see myself in black leather, with my hair in spikes, and three rings in my nose. But I do enjoy them when I'm in one of those ultra - rare "woe is me" moods, or in a fit of nostalgia. The last album I bought of theirs was _Exciter_ but that was fifteen (fifteen!) years ago.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange magic, you seem to search or find strange magic especially on the outer skirts of my musical universe. All I really like about this one is his voice and the melody line. Sorry. In retrospect this period is where pop music started to regress and became uninteresting to me, although at first I liked some stuff made by Yazoo, Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark, Tuxedomoon, Nona Hendryx, etc. Especially synthesizer use and production in the eighties sound very dated to my ears now.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> Especially synthesizer use and production in the eighties sound very dated to my ears now.


I offer this stuff because I like it. I've posted about this before, but my experience of music is almost entirely outside of time. Nothing to me sounds dated-- it all exists Right Now. If I liked it then, I like it now; it's like classical: Bach is dead; does his music sound dated to listeners' ears now?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You're right. It's of no importance if it 'sounds dated'. So I just don't like the sound of the eighties (in general).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some more beautifully executed yet somewhat disturbing music from Depeche Mode, _Halo_. Music like this, it may be bad for me, but I like it just the same......


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

As I teenager, I used to be a big Depeche Mode fan, before I switched to punk and rock  even now I have a soft spot for their music. It is like first love.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I listened to Depeche Mode when I was a teenager. I have several records with them like them all except for "Songs of Faith and Devotion".
This was the first song I heard:






Still like it.


----------

